# Herding Instinct In Australian Shepherds



## War (Oct 1, 2007)

As most of you know I just brought home my 7 week old Australian Shepherd puppy Roxy.I've brought her home 2 days ago,and from the moment she has been here she has not left my side.She follows me EVERYWHERE.Now I expected that so I dont have a problem with that at all.But a friend of mine came over and she began to follow him everywhere too and when he went outside she tried to follow him outside too.Now how can I teach her not to go around following everyone else? Like I said I want her to follow me, but not anyone else so how can I teach her that it's ok to follow me but not anyone else?


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

That's OK...you really want to encourage her to do that. As a famous dog trainer once said, "My dog will follow you wherever you go but, she always comes home with me."
You've got a wonderful, very social pup...don't try to break her of that socialization.


----------



## War (Oct 1, 2007)

Alright then that's why I decided to post here first
Yes one thing is she has been well socialized by the breeders they have a houseful of kids there and every time I went to see her prior to bringing her home,she was surrounded by her littermates and kids.Alright thank you just wanted to check with you guys first about that.I will leave her be then and she can follow everyone haha .One thing I do not want is an anti social dog especially since I have big plans for her future.Thanks again!
I'm really happy with her she is so loving ! She gives kisses and every time she licks me I will tell her 'kiss" so this way she will learn to give kisses on demand


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sounds like a great little dog! She is pretty young and at this point will likely follow anyone. What you need to do is to start getting her attention and to show her while there are other people in the world, YOU are the BEST GAME IN TOWN. 

You can start her on clicker training and focus with food and play with toys as a reward. You will quickly be elevated from the rest of humanity by doing this (especially when other people are around). 

Aussies are really great dogs. They are used in herding for close in work (like in pens) and, when trained for this, can be just awesome work partners. I know because I have seen them work!


----------



## War (Oct 1, 2007)

I dont have any livestock for her to herd but that is something that will be possible in her future I can place her in herding classes.Her father is a working stock dog so her herding instincts are very strong I can see that already 
I am also interested in placing her in agility and well as flyball .There is a sport called Canine Freestyle that I think she would excell in as well.Here is a link for it I love watching the video of Rookie! http://www.caninefreestylemagicmatch.com/

Thank you for your helpful advice! Ill check out Petco for the clicker


----------



## Lucky Dog (Sep 16, 2007)

Everyone is giving you great advice. Remember she came from a large group of kids/and her litter. So following just one person wasn't an issue. Once she realizes that "your the man" she will be your "tried and true". Besides it is important that she learns to sometimes to go with others. Like the vet, or vet tech, another handler, if an emergency medical sitations every arises, stuff like that.

Yup Aussies are the true velcro dogs. I love mine though I am so afraid that some day I will roll over her with my desk chair. Enjoy you pup.


----------



## War (Oct 1, 2007)

Lucky Dog... I love your Aussie! Absolutely Gorgeous!!

That's cool I love" velcro" dogs I think that's pretty neat .
When I was a kid we had this velcro dog named Austin. He knew my dad was his one and only .But when Dad went to work,guess who he followed around the house? Yep that's right ME! But the second my Dad came home though,that dog forgot all about me and stuck to my Dad like glue! My Dad always said that Austin needed a job to do and that his job was watching over someone.By the way he was a German Shepherd mixed with Doberman Pinscher and he was a great dog.
(RIP Austin you were a Good Dog!)


----------



## Lucky Dog (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks I love her too. Can't wait to see the pictures of your baby. We have a few friends that have aussies too. When they all get together its a crazy mess of fur running around. Your right about the favorite person, she is mine 100% but if I am not around she sticks to my husband like glue.

Right now I am taking Rally classes with her and when the instructor takes her from me to show me something, the look she gives me is priceless and she really doesn't respond the same as when I take her back. Just goes to show ya that they all have favorites ( just like us).


----------



## War (Oct 1, 2007)

I posted some pics of her in this thread:
http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/22726-i-picked-up-my.html

I plan to take lots of pics of her!


----------



## Lucky Dog (Sep 16, 2007)

War, she is beautiful. So cute, and the face what is not to love?


----------

